# errore di compilazione pe sys-cluster/mpich-3.3-r1 [risolto]

## ETeria

Buongiorno, vorrei solo fare una segnalazione, spero di essere d'aiuto. Facendo l'aggiornamento di @world con il gcc-10.2.0-r5 mi fallisce la compilazione di sys-cluster/mpich-3.3-r1 .

Con "emerge --skipfirst" ho portato avanti la compilazione terminando @world, e poi ho riprovato a compilare mpich con il gcc-8.4.0 e la compilazione si è conclusa correttamente.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

C'e' anche questa possibilita' per compilarlo con gcc-10

----------

## ETeria

ah non lo sapevo, ti ringrazio  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Si puoi utilizzare /etc/portage/package.env per attivare quella flags solo per il pacchetto sys-cluster/mpich

----------

## ETeria

Ah perfetto!!! Questo è interessantissimo. Non uso quasi mai package.env , dentro la cartella ho solo dei settaggi per il cross compilatore ppc , ora ho l'occasione buona per studiarmelo.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Spostato da Forum di discussione italiano a Forum italiano (Italian).

----------

